# Finde mein "make" nicht



## Börni (5. Juni 2004)

Hallöchen, 
mein Problem ist eigentlich ganz klein. Ich versuche seit einigen Tagen Apache zu installieren und auch zum Laufen zu bringen. 
Nachedem ich das schöne Päckchen mit "tar -xzvf  [Päckenname]" entpackt habe und in das neu entstandene Verzeichnis wechsle, dort "./configure" ausgeführt habe und er nach langer Zeit endlich fertig ist, bräuchte ich laut der "INSTALL" nur "make" auszuführen (oder ./make, im Moment nicht wichtig). Aber ich habe nichts was eine Ähnlichkeit mit "make" hätte. 
Wenn mir bitte wer sagen könnte warum mein "make" nicht kommt.
mfg
Börni


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (5. Juni 2004)

Bitte eine Fehlermeldung oder eine Beschreibung was denn genau nicht geht...


----------



## Lampe (5. Juni 2004)

dann installier dir maketools, autoconf etc. 

http://www.gnu.org/software/make/
http://www.gnu.org/software/autoconf/


----------

